# Sugar free coffee syrups



## Beck S (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello

Anyone know of any sugar free syrups that taste good?  I know about Monin, but I can only really get them in big bottles, so I'm looking for something that doesn't taste like the usual bottle of artificial sweeteners.  Thanks.


----------



## Naty (Feb 13, 2018)

I think you mean syrups that you can use at home - I have never bought any but I have to say that the sugar-free gingerbread lattes available at most branches of Costa really knock my socks off  

Before diagnosis I consumed so many of the version with sugar that I got a discount in one branch in Manchester  so I think I'm well placed to discern whether the sugar-free version is any good!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2018)

I like coffee end of story - not adulterated except by cows milk (well or buffalos where cows are sacred LOL) end of story.  If you don't like coffee, well drink something else instead of adulterating it.


----------



## jill55 (Feb 13, 2018)

Theres an online company called Sweet bird that does sugar free syrups that taste good and are not in huge bottles Becks


----------



## Beck S (Feb 13, 2018)

Naty said:


> I think you mean syrups that you can use at home - I have never bought any but I have to say that the sugar-free gingerbread lattes available at most branches of Costa really knock my socks off
> 
> Before diagnosis I consumed so many of the version with sugar that I got a discount in one branch in Manchester  so I think I'm well placed to discern whether the sugar-free version is any good!


Haha.  This year was my first Christmas without a Starbucks Toffee Nut Latte, and it was so hard!!



trophywench said:


> I like coffee end of story - not adulterated except by cows milk (well or buffalos where cows are sacred LOL) end of story.  If you don't like coffee, well drink something else instead of adulterating it.


Even worse, due to a slightly high blood pressure I'm starting to drink decaff!  I don't drink a lot of coffee, I like the whole taste of the sweet flavoured ones as a whole.  I shall always adulterate it 



jill55 said:


> Theres an online company called Sweet bird that does sugar free syrups that taste good and are not in huge bottles Becks


Thanks, I'll check it out!  Anything where people can say I've tried this and it tastes good I'm all for trying.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2018)

Aaargh - you sweeten coffee !  I packed in sugar in coffee when I was about 15, enough sweetness in a splosh of full fat pasteurised for me - though I still had sugar in tea until 1972 LOL


----------



## Beck S (Feb 13, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Aaargh - you sweeten coffee !  I packed in sugar in coffee when I was about 15, enough sweetness in a splosh of full fat pasteurised for me - though I still had sugar in tea until 1972 LOL




Yeah, I sugar both my tea and coffee - it's the last bastion of sugar I still have hanging around, although I'm having to look to change it.  Could never cope with the bitterness of coffee without sugar.


----------



## Mark T (Feb 13, 2018)

When my father was diagnosed in the 1990's my mother sent us all cold turkey and removed sugar from everything.

It was useful because when I went to uni I was able to get by on black coffee when all the milk got drunk!

Occasionally I sweaten mine with Monin.  Although the bottle is huge it lasts ok.


----------



## khskel (Feb 13, 2018)

I bang Baileys in mine at weekends.


----------



## Beck S (Feb 13, 2018)

khskel said:


> I bang Baileys in mine at weekends.


Good for weekends, not so much for my desk in work


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 13, 2018)

I was looking at sugar free syrups on Amazon the other day, mainly thinking about low carb pancakes.  Very mixed reviews though, so I gave them a miss.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 13, 2018)

If you find coffe bitter ad a tiny pinch of salt, and I do mean tiny.
I do as I don’t use salt in food, and I add a larger pinch of cinnamon, as I like the taste.


----------



## khskel (Feb 13, 2018)

If you want to be really extravagant put a whole cinnamon stick in a cup of rally strong black coffee


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 13, 2018)

I have always drank gallons of coffee, helps me function. 
Prior to diagnosis it was always white with 3 spoonfulls of brown sugar,never white sugar.
First thing every morning 2 x 1/2 litre pots.
Caramel macchiattos, cappuccinos, lattes, you name it,Vnce had it, any syrup Gingerbread, wonderful at Xmas.
Even have a cappuccino machine at home in the UK
Now that together wth my juicer is redundant.
Now I drink all my coffee black unsweetened now, having one now as I type, and the espresso machine is never off back home in Newcastle.
When I say I have 3 or 4 espressos each day,, they are double espressos.
I have it strong, spoon stand up straight type of strong.
Carry around 5 kilos of it in my suitcase to Shanghai when I come here. It is the equivalent of £10 for 227 gr/wt to buy here.
Cannot exist without coffee.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 13, 2018)

khskel said:


> If you want to be really extravagant put a whole cinnamon stick in a cup of rally strong black coffee


Yes that is excellent.


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 14, 2018)

If you have a TK Maxx near you they tend to do several different sugar free coffee syrups. I like adding it in to my porridge some mornings aswell as in the occasional coffee. They are about £3.99 a bottle in there. I have the bottle at home but take some to keep at work in a travel size toiletry bottle.


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 14, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> If you have a TK Maxx near you they tend to do several different sugar free coffee syrups. I like adding it in to my porridge some mornings aswell as in the occasional coffee. They are about £3.99 a bottle in there. I have the bottle at home but take some to keep at work in a travel size toiletry bottle.


Excellent idea


----------



## Beck S (Feb 14, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> If you have a TK Maxx near you they tend to do several different sugar free coffee syrups. I like adding it in to my porridge some mornings aswell as in the occasional coffee. They are about £3.99 a bottle in there. I have the bottle at home but take some to keep at work in a travel size toiletry bottle.


Oo, I've got a Home Sense across the road so I'll check that out.  Like the idea of getting it cheaper!

I love how this thread has switched to how we all take our coffee.  Brilliant


----------



## Beck S (Feb 15, 2018)

Stopped in to Home Sense last night, and they had a pretty big range of syrups, that on closer inspection were all made by the same company, even though they were all branded differently!  Picked up a toffee flavoured one, £3.99 for a bottle.  Have tried it in work this morning and its... ok.  Can definitely taste the sweetener, but it's not as bad as I thought - I'm hoping that I'll just get used to it after a while.  I may have put too much in though, so will have to experiment.  There were caramel, salted caramel, vanilla, hazelnut, chocolate, and coconut flavours there.

But hey, means I've cut my sugar intake down again, so it's not a bad thing.


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 15, 2018)

My De Longhi bean-to-cup machine gets hammered in the mornings. I only ever drink coffee black. I have Monin syrup in for my daughter - she likes the vanilla. It lasts forever, but that’s because of the sugar. I’m not sure how long the sugar free versuons will last. (I only ever drink tea black, as well, but that’s off topic)


----------



## Mark T (Feb 15, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> ...I’m not sure how long the sugar free versuons will last. (I only ever drink tea black, as well, but that’s off topic)


At least a year, then it starts to go off colour and loose some taste...


----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 15, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> My De Longhi bean-to-cup machine gets hammered in the mornings. I only ever drink coffee black. I have Monin syrup in for my daughter - she likes the vanilla. It lasts forever, but that’s because of the sugar. I’m not sure how long the sugar free versuons will last. (I only ever drink tea black, as well, but that’s off topic)


OH!!! Mine is a Cuisinart and my Espresso is a De Longhi. Here is Shanghai I have a Caffe Tiziano imported from Italy.


----------



## Beck S (Feb 16, 2018)

I have a Tassimo - I only got it Christmas before last and now I'm really having to cut out the main drinks I can't have (I'm seriously going to have to try the new Baileys capsules though, they look fantastic).  But as I don't drink a lot of coffee in the house, I still have the plain coffee pods at least.  Nothing more posh than that though.


----------

